# 2012 MCAT Paper Pictures! [You Guys Just Got Very Lucky !!]



## Zaini33 (Jun 4, 2012)

Asalamu alikum!
Dear Juniors, 
I got these MCAT 2012 entry test paper pictures from one page! How amazing! 
and I hope UHS doesn't get me blocked or something. It's not me who has taken these pics. But found it on some page so hope you guys have benefit 
from it. Please remember me in your duas! 

Are they visible? I have attached them...hope it works 
besta luck bros and sistas! :thumbsup:

PLEASE REMEMBER ME IN YOUR PRAYERS!

- - - Updated - - -

Just one pic containing 12 mcqs missing, otherwise a complete past paper


----------



## temptprovidence (Sep 10, 2013)

Zaini33 said:


> Asalamu alikum!
> Dear Juniors,
> I got these MCAT 2012 entry test paper pictures from one page! How amazing!
> and I hope UHS doesn't get me blocked or something. It's not me who has taken these pics. But found it on some page so hope you guys have benefit
> ...




i have got these same pics that i was about to upload but the forum didnt allow me!!!

- - - Updated - - -

which pic missing.. i will upload


----------



## Prince MD Khan (Dec 3, 2012)

Zaini33 said:


> Asalamu alikum!
> Dear Juniors,
> I got these MCAT 2012 entry test paper pictures from one page! How amazing!
> and I hope UHS doesn't get me blocked or something. It's not me who has taken these pics. But found it on some page so hope you guys have benefit
> ...


Yes Sister  JazakALLAH 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hamidali391 (Mar 30, 2012)

Guys the complete paper is right here if you want it along with a few KIPS tests: academicshelp.blogspot.com/2013/08/uhs-mcat-practice-material.html
Sadly, I am not allowed to post a link.


----------



## CHOCLATE (Jul 5, 2013)

Jazak allah dear sister


----------



## ali sialkot (Jan 18, 2013)

Jazakallah


----------



## hamidali391 (Mar 30, 2012)

Guys if you want older MCAT past papers like of 2009, 2010, 2011 and 2012 then check out this post: academicshelp.blogspot.com/2013/09/more-mcat-past-papers-star-academy-tests.html

I know that the pictures are quite jumbled up but it's definitely better than nothing. Right? Enjoy!


----------



## ali sialkot (Jan 18, 2013)

hamid this post is not opened


----------



## Muhammad Tauqeer (Jun 16, 2013)

Many thanks brother. ALLAH will give you reward.


----------



## hamidali391 (Mar 30, 2012)

@Ali sialkot: Copy and paste the link in your browser.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 1, 2013)

Thank you but please post the answer key?


----------



## Palwasha Afridi (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks a lot  stay blessed!x


----------

